# Beau and I passed our NAPWDA Cadaver Certification



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The play by play is here
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/search-rescue/185873-check-mail.html#post2598661

The test is a cadaver dog certification by the North American Police Working Dog Association. It requires an obedience test to start the odor tests which are 12 different unknown cadaver sources in 6 different types of areas: Buidlings, Wilderness, Vehicles, Underwater*, Buried, and Rubble.

* the evaluator can choose shoreline or making us work off a boat and she chose the boat option.

So I am really really happy. Technically these certifications are truly basic skills assessments and something the police take into stride. We have to do this once a year but I am really proud to have made it to this point wiht such a young dog. And it is a real working certification that stands up in court. Now the REAL training begins!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Beau!! Finding the bodies(parts) sounds.....scary! His talented instinct must be amazing to witness


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Beau!! What an accomplishment, keep up the great work!:congratulations:


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

I heard good things about you and Beau today! Good job!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoo Hooo! Major congrats!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

AWESOME!

Congrats to both of you! I enjoy reading about your adventures together!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very impressive!!! What an interesting read about the testing.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Beau.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats to you both!!!! You should be very proud I'll bet it was exhausting tho so now you can sleep for a week!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Chilled the entire day. My husband threw the ball for Beau and he ran laps around the back yard (this is his new thing - you throw the ball once and the dog runs flat out in big circles for about a half mile before he drops it for another throw). I could hardly stand this morning on the ankle with the plate but forced myself then chilled all day.

He lost a little weight this week. I could not feed him breakfast because it would make stress poops during the day so I stuck with supper only all week .. time to ramp it back up. He was not visibly stressed except for the rubble pile which he pushed through without me having to coax him - the loose poo during the day was the only sign. It was all good in the morning for our pre-work walk.

Split a tooth tonight. Bummer! (my tooth, not the dog's) since it does not hurt I guess that means root canal or worse (it is an eye tooth so it has to be made purty)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

big Congrats!!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats Nancy and Beau! Great job.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations, Nancy. Excellent job.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Way to go!!! You both are a credit to the SAR community!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Huge congratulations, awesome job!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

After training him to do all these complex detection scenarios (including an obedience routine that involves offlead heeling distance commands, and drop on recall), I forgot about the CGC--hahaha

I think our *hardest* thing is going to be the stranger petting and combing and picking up his paws. He just thinks they want to play and gets all silly. It is our last hurdle to operational status. The rest of the CGC should be a slam dunk.


----------

